# Game 51: Suns @ Jazz



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Not playing too badly tonight. Lopez is finally playing like he wants to be the starting center.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Game 51: suns @ jazz*

I was watching earlier and we were getting blown out by 16 at that point.

Nice to see they came back, and this team hasn't quit.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

We were playing hard but just missing everything


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

I'm sooo hesitant to get happy about this recent run. I hope they keep up this momentum they're building up. Seems like they're starting to gel. Anyone see Zabian play at all? Any good?


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Yeah he was playing well. He should find a team because he was making a lot of plays.


----------



## Swish10 (Feb 11, 2011)

Suns murdered the Jazz at home. Great win


----------



## Madstrike (Jan 12, 2011)

I didnt want to say anything cuz I dont want to jynx it, but looks like the suns are on a roll... suprised? Im just happy to see the guys playing well, I think it all happened since bench players like Pietrus and Gortat started getting more consistent minutes. Starting to like the trade more and more. Also, Nash and Hill are the kind of players who can play well with anyone, it just seems like the new players are getting used to the team.


----------

